# Ride Insano - shorter length? footprint Flow binding fit



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm not familiar with that particular boot, but with an 8.5 you're already pushing it for a large binding. If that's a low profile boot those bindings may be just plain too big.


----------



## dknj (Nov 7, 2010)

My board/bindings are in storage so guess I need to pull it out and try. Or need someone who is relatively familiar with this specific boot. I've had several pairs of Flows with 8.5 size boots which fit correctly. When last years new design came out with the active strap, I tried mediums and they did fit correct, sold them, and went back to Large.


----------

